# You Tube Video Upload Help



## MA-Caver (Jan 4, 2010)

I uploaded a video to You Tube 



 and was disappointed that the orientation of the video was wrong... I don't have any fancy programming on my computer, just basic Media Player and what not is there a way to turn the video around? What program (freeware preferably.. I'm broke!) that will put the video in it's proper orientation? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## wushuguy (Jan 5, 2010)

this one is easy and free - windows, mac, linux compatible
http://avidemux.berlios.de/


----------

